# January, 2007, Meeting



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Sunday, Jan. 7th, 5:30 o' clock, AOA. ( Note: watch here for a possible change of venue)

Our speaker is Cavan discussing "Plant Botany", ie. leaf and plant shapes, nutrient uptake, terminology, photosynthesis, etc. (add your questions and suggestions for Cavan here.)

Other agenda items:
-collection of 2007 dues.
-update from Sam on the status of the webb site.
-report from Earl on PAPPAS entering a booth at the MACNA Conf.
-discussion on PAPPAS' participation in the GPASI Show
-our 1st Q&A Forum under the new format. (see other thread)

Any new business? Anyone?

Later, 
Bob


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Kate. How about an update at the next meeting on the progress of your hairbrain schemes? Your soil concoction sounds intriguing.

Bob


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Neat, I was going to suggest a meeting (and possibly put together a presentation) on "Plant Geek Speak" - terminology,etc.


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

How about discussing getting PAPAS incorporated so that Tim can have a real checking account?


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Bill,
See the new thread for a discussion on incorporation.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Efren. Would you be interested in leading a discussion on "plant geek speak" as an adjunct to Cavan's presentation at the next meeting? I think it would be helpful to us all.

Bob


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I can see what I can do, but unfortunately I don't know if I can have it prepared for next meeting.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

OK. Let me know either way


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Bob Vivian said:


> Hey Kate. How about an update at the next meeting on the progress of your hairbrain schemes?
> 
> Bob


I always love to talk and to share! Of course I'll be happy to give a tiny spiel on the latest progress. I don't know how much new news they'll be for January's meeting as most of these intended projects are just barely started and/or still in the prepping stages. But, surely, I'll report what's at what stage and the good, the bad, and the ugly!8-[

It seems that even with these 'mini' tanks it still takes me about a month each to get a new tank set up and planted! There's always that little thing called life: work, family, chores, dinner, sleep, etc., that limits the time I can devote to my 'projects'.

Currently the 5g hex has been running with soil for 4 weeks now and the 10g has been up for a week. Of course my original soil tank (35hex) is now reaching the three month mark.

I'm trying to plant the 29g this weekend, however that 60 degrees on the outdoor thermometer may be another one of those life episodes calling me astray. HA - that and I recently learned that a 12" wide tank is 12 + 1/2" wide and a 48"x12" wood board is 11 1/4" wide! :-x That makes another trip to the store needed. The things this hobby has me learning!?! Who knew?

PS. Happy Holidays to Everyone! May Santa fulfill all your dreams and the Angels bring you much joy many blessings for the New Year.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Kate, you're on for the Jan. meeting. Thanks!

Bob


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Bob Vivian said:


> Sunday, Jan. 7th, 5:30 o' clock, AOA. ( Note: watch here for a possible change of venue)


Just wondering if this is the confirmed venue for the Jan. meeting. I need to make plans and I know a couple people who might be interested in coming out, but need to be sure of where the meeting will be located.

Bill


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

The unofficial word is that it's at Cavan's house for the Jan. 7 meeting - but I'll let the "Official" guys make the ....um.....official announcement.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it will be at my house in my basement. I'll provide directions shortly. We will probably need the following: 

Chairs
a table or two (at least a card table)
space heater

Upstairs is warmer of course, but it would be helpful in terms of my presentation to have it downstairs.


----------



## Earl Roshon (Jul 30, 2005)

I wont be able to make it to the meeting. I do wonder if Sam needs anything specific (plants, hardscape, etc.) for the Feb. meeting? Have fun.
Earl


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Earl Roshon said:


> I wont be able to make it to the meeting. I do wonder if Sam needs anything specific (plants, hardscape, etc.) for the Feb. meeting? Have fun.
> Earl


Earl,

Funny you should bring that up!

My plan for the tank is a low-maintenance, Walstad-type, low light planted tank that I can enjoy with my 2 year old daughter (she really loves feeding my fish when I let her).

In that vein, I could use hardscaping materials and low light plants (crypts, ferns, etc...).

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## BillW (Apr 23, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> Yes, it will be at my house in my basement. I'll provide directions shortly.


Still wondering how to get there.

BTW, I can bring an old card table.

Bill


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, please bring the card table. We can at least use it for food.

I live at:

1701 McMillan Rd
Upper St. Clair, PA 15241

Phone: 412-221-9499

I live near South Hills Village mall and Route 19. From 19, take Ft Couch road across 19 from the mall. You will pass two schools on the left. After the second one, take a left onto Miranda and then a right up a short hill at the T. Continue to the main road (McMillan) and make a right. Last house on the right before the bend. 

Coming from 79, take the Bridgeville exit. At the light, take a left and then an immediate right. You will cross a bridge. Continue on that road until you get to a crooked intersection. Go straight through it and on until you get to another light(post office at right before light). Straight ahead of you is McMillan. Bear left at the T, up the hill and down the other side. My house is the last one on the right before the road bends sharply to the left. It has a bunch of big pine shrubs with a gaping hole caused by a drunk. There is no 1703 if you're looking at house numbers.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Hey Cavan,

What should we do about parking? If I remember correctly there seems to only be room for 3 or 4 cars in your driveway.

Sam


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There's a little more room out by the street. If you guys don't think that's enough, I'll talk to my neighbor.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Speaking of food, I thought I'd prepare some guacamole and maybe hummus. I'm no longer a pizza eater, but I suppose we can arrange something if you guys want.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> Speaking of food, I thought I'd prepare some guacamole and maybe hummus. I'm no longer a pizza eater, but I suppose we can arrange something if you guys want.


You hippie  Luckily I like guacamole and hummus. If other people like pizza though you can count me in, I can chip in for it.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

"guacamole and maybe hummus." As long as there's a few chips to go with that it sounds perfect, don't need no stinkn pizza. 

I'm really looking forward to Sunday and your presentation. See you soon!

Also, is the basement really cold enough to need a heater ( I have two small, small units) or is it really just bring a sweater cool?


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

hooha said:


> You hippie  Luckily I like guacamole and hummus. If other people like pizza though you can count me in, I can chip in for it.


Count me in for Pizza. I'll chip in, of course.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll bring a cooler of soft drinks. (Of course, we could also drink some of Cavan's perfect water ).
I'll also bring some chips and some chairs.
See everyone at 5:30.

Car pooling may eleviate the parking issue some. Hey Cavan, are we entering through the garage or the front door?

Bob


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I guess through the front door. 

I'm going to talk about nomenclature and leaf arrangement and maybe some about flowers. Is there anything else anyone wants me to talk about?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

How about that crazy diet and lifestyle change that got you healthier.

I'm only half-joking about that....


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok, seriously..........


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, you've definitely gotten alot more fit, you look good.

I mean that in a very non-gay sort of way.  


Since we'll be at your place, and you've just set up the farm tank, why don't you go over the setup (substrate, CO2, dosing of a new tank, etc). I think it would also be beneficial to go over your dosing routine - specifically how you "eyeball" the plants to determine how to adjust your ferts. e.g .... yellow leaves (elaborate on which plants have shown you that first) = more iron. What sort of plant growth makes you change your micro dosing? What sort of plant growth makes you add more Phosphate? etc etc You've posted on APC the basics of what you do, but the "eyeballing" part takes experience - share that with the group.
Also, when you were starting up with figuring out your ferts, when did you test the paramaters and which ones?

I've tried this myself, obviously I'm no master. That's what I would like to get more info on at least.....


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Sorry I didn't show up guys.

This was my first weekend at home since before christmas and I just got sucked in to hanging with the family and relaxing.

I'll see everyone in February.

Sam


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks Cavan for all the helpful information tonight. I really liked the breakdown of the latin and greek names of plants. Also, thanks for the awesome plants straight out of your awesome tank!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You're welcome. I enjoyed having everyone over. Definitely a great meeting. Thanks for coming.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Guacomole is green


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 7, 2006)

I too want to thank you for the info. at the meeting last night Cavan and Kate! It really helps me since I'm just learning all of this!


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Cavan to you and your brother, Mike, for the hard work I know it took to get the space ready. Your basement makes a pretty good clubhouse.

Nice presentation Kate and Cavan. I forget, though. In botanical nomenclature, is the second word capitalized? 

Bob


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I quote Cavan: "It's just like first and last names, just italicized" :boxing: 

btw, I try to use correct scientific nomenclature as much as possible, but if you expect me to italicize every time I name a plant, I'm out.....


----------

